# Just for fun - These Questions Will Reveal your Dominant Personality Trait



## tanstaafl28

Answer "Yes," "No," Or "Maybe So" To These 25 Questions And Learn Your Dominant Personality Trait


Are you more courageous or empathetic?




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Queen of Cups

I’ve already done so many of the things listed. Lol


----------



## eeo

*You got: Balanced!*
You are a very stable and balanced person. You strive for harmony and peace in your life. People often come to you for advice or to have you mediate a conflict. You are level-headed, mature, and calm.


----------



## Fallen Angel

*You got: Humorous!*
You are energetic, free-spirited, and very humorous! You aren't afraid of cutting loose, acting silly, or making others laugh. You have a sharp wit and an infectious laugh. People gravitate towards your confidence, charisma, and creativity.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt




----------



## sibersonique




----------



## Electra




----------



## odinthor

Let's hear it for LOYALTY!

*You got: Loyal!*
You are reliable, kind, and very loyal. People know they can count on you to lend a helping hand, give advice, or provide a shoulder to cry on. You would never turn your back on a person in need. You believe in forgiveness, acceptance, and loving with your whole heart.


----------



## TypicalINFP

Lol


----------



## impulsenine

* " You got: Courageous! *

You are a bold, persistent, and courageous person! You are incredibly motivated and ambitious. You aren't afraid of taking risks or trying new things. People are drawn to your charisma and fearlessness."
***

That's a little bit inaccurate. Even though I've answered YES to almost everything, I don't consider myself to be a bold, persistent and courageous person.

I don't believe you can say that a person is bold, persistent or courageous if they are capable to do all that shit: Karaoke in a bar, exploring an abandoned building and all of those activities.
Some of them are and some are not.

And what's the connection between being capable and doing those activities and "your charisma"?
It's based on just "you must be a fun, outgoing and social person if you DO all that stuff"?
I am the perfect example which contradicts this. 

And connection between that and being "fearlessness"? WTF?! You can do anything even if you are scared.
One of the most popular definition of "courage" says something like "Courage means to ignore fear and do it anyway!".

Yeah, I bet you could make a SJ woman wet if you talk to her a little bit about this thing. Especially if you are a cooky ENTP.
lol.

***
_I'm really curious what cognitive function have I used while writing that? You know, that thing: spotting errors.
Thanks!_
***

And now so that I won't give an impression of being too serious, let me say something that sounds good.

It's fairly accurate, I can relate to that "test". thanks for sharing that, it's really interesting. Post more of these, because I like them brother. Have a good day! _and a genuine smile_


----------



## Vivid Melody

*You got: Innovative!*
You are dynamic, creative, and highly innovative! The wheels in your brain truly never stop turning. You are great at solving problems and seeing the big picture. When you are in the zone, you can create anything you set your mind to.


----------



## 556155




----------



## Internal

Me getting balanced as the result and being called "level-headed" is like calling a pig the grandmaster of chess.


----------



## Eu_citzen

Well, this is surprising:

*You got: Empathetic! *

You are observant, sensitive, and highly empathetic. Your intuition is very sharp and you can often read how others are feeling. Your passion and sentimentality make you a very reliable friend and considerate partner


----------



## KindaSnob!

*You got: Balanced!*
You are a very stable and balanced person. You strive for harmony and peace in your life. People often come to you for advice or to have you mediate a conflict. You are level-headed, mature, and calm.


----------



## KindaSnob!

InternalSympathy said:


> Me getting balanced as the result and being called "level-headed" is like calling a pig the grandmaster of chess.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

*You got: Balanced!*
You are a very stable and balanced person. You strive for harmony and peace in your life. People often come to you for advice or to have you mediate a conflict. You are level-headed, mature, and calm.


----------



## attic

* You got: Innovative! *

You are dynamic, creative, and highly innovative! The wheels in your brain truly never stop turning. You are great at solving problems and seeing the big picture. When you are in the zone, you can create anything you set your mind to.

------------------

a bit odd, I don't think there were any questions exactly about that, were there?


----------



## WickerDeer

*You got: Innovative!*
You are dynamic, creative, and highly innovative! The wheels in your brain truly never stop turning. You are great at solving problems and seeing the big picture. When you are in the zone, you can create anything you set your mind to.


----------



## Glittris

*You got: Balanced!*
You are a very stable and balanced person. You strive for harmony and peace in your life. People often come to you for advice or to have you mediate a conflict. You are level-headed, mature, and calm.


----------



## Hexigoon

*You got: Humorous! *
You are energetic, free-spirited, and very humorous! You aren't afraid of cutting loose, acting silly, or making others laugh. You have a sharp wit and an infectious laugh. People gravitate towards your confidence, charisma, and creativity.


----------



## mosquitosoup

* You got: Humorous! *

You are energetic, free-spirited, and very humorous! You aren't afraid of cutting loose, acting silly, or making others laugh. You have a sharp wit and an infectious laugh. People gravitate towards your confidence, charisma, and creativity.

I'm wondering what everyone chose to get what they got.


----------



## 546407

*You got: Balanced!*
You are a very stable and balanced person. You strive for harmony and peace in your life. People often come to you for advice or to have you mediate a conflict. You are level-headed, mature, and calm.


----------



## Sily

*You got: Empathetic!*
You are observant, sensitive, and highly empathetic. Your intuition is very sharp and you can often read how others are feeling. Your passion and sentimentality make you a very reliable friend and considerate partner.


----------



## NihiLizm

You got: Courageous!

You are a bold, persistent, and courageous person! You are incredibly motivated and ambitious. You aren't afraid of taking risks or trying new things. People are drawn to your charisma and fearlessness.


----------



## Fellast

*You got: Humorous!*
You are energetic, free-spirited, and very humorous! You aren't afraid of cutting loose, acting silly, or making others laugh. You have a sharp wit and an infectious laugh. People gravitate towards your confidence, charisma, and creativity.


----------



## DouglasMl

Here's my result:

*You got: Loyal!*
You are reliable, kind, and very loyal. People know they can count on you to lend a helping hand, give advice, or provide a shoulder to cry on. You would never turn your back on a person in need. You believe in forgiveness, acceptance, and loving with your whole heart.

Enneagram type 6 is called _the Loyalist,_ among other names. I can believe that.


----------



## blossomier

*You got: Courageous! *

You are a bold, persistent, and courageous person! You are incredibly motivated and ambitious. You aren't afraid of taking risks or trying new things. People are drawn to your charisma and fearlessness.


----------



## Perlanthesis

*You got: Balanced!*

You are a very stable and balanced person. You strive for harmony and peace in your life ✔. People often come to you for advice or to have you mediate a conflict ❌. You are level-headed, mature, and calm❔.


----------



## 558663

*You got: Innovative!*
You are dynamic, creative, and highly innovative! The wheels in your brain truly never stop turning. You are great at solving problems and seeing the big picture. When you are in the zone, you can create anything you set your mind to.


----------



## Rift

* You got: Loyal! *

You are reliable, kind, and very loyal. People know they can count on you to lend a helping hand, give advice, or provide a shoulder to cry on. You would never turn your back on a person in need. You believe in forgiveness, acceptance, and loving with your whole heart.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

You got: Balanced!
You are a very stable and balanced person. You strive for harmony and peace in your life. People often come to you for advice or to have you mediate a conflict. You are level-headed, mature, and calm.



*Hmmmm.... *
..


----------



## Eset

*You got: Empathetic!*
You are observant, sensitive, and highly empathetic. Your intuition is very sharp, and you can often read how others are feeling. Your passion and sentimentality make you a very reliable friend and considerate partner.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I got Innovative.


----------



## The Majesty

I got innovative


----------



## Mizmar

_Balanced!
You are a very stable and balanced person. You strive for harmony and peace in your life. People often come to you for advice or to have you mediate a conflict. You are level-headed, mature, and calm._

I guess that's the result you get when you pick "maybe so" on a majority of the questions.


----------



## BigApplePi

Balanced!
You are a very stable and balanced person. You strive for harmony and peace in your life. People often come to you for advice or to have you mediate a conflict. You are level-headed, mature, and calm.









Hah. Then why did I just fall over?


----------



## Retsu

Why no, I do not have a personality how did you know


----------

